# leaking water pump



## Captainzero10 (Oct 16, 2018)

I have a 2012 cruze eco that is on it's third water pump after being replaced twice, with the second replacement the version made in Germany which isn't supposed to leak but it is. I have a claim with GM that's going nowhere as the clock ticks out on the 150,000 mile extended warranty I have 148k on the unit now. Is the thing even fixable at this point. There are no fewer than four other coolant system leaks, the oil cooler, valve cover gasket, turbo coolant hose, and upper heater hose. Never driven such an obsolescent car! Does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Captainzero10 said:


> I have a 2012 cruze eco that is on it's third water pump after being replaced twice, with the second replacement the version made in Germany which isn't supposed to leak but it is. I have a claim with GM that's going nowhere as the clock ticks out on the 150,000 mile extended warranty I have 148k on the unit now.


I don't understand. If you're within the time/mileage window, you should be able to take to a dealer and they'll just fix it. The dealer will likely want a service charge up front, but once it's proven to be covered by warranty, should be refunded.

As I understand it, one if the issues plaguing the water pump is that it has to be installed properly - including using NEW torque to yield bolts. Failure to do that will cause a leak later. One of the changes GM did was to package a set of bolts with the new pump rather than rely on the techs to order them. At least, that's what I've heard.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

I replaced my water pump myself with a lifetime pump from Advance Auto/CARQUEST. I think the box was labeled as a CARQUEST brand. I reused the original bolts and have had no leaks from the pump with over 20k miles on new pump. Im questioning the techs work here with your issue. Maybe not cleaning the mating surface of the engine block and not using rtv with the new gasket.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Captainzero10 said:


> I have a 2012 cruze eco that is on it's third *water pump* after being replaced twice, with the second replacement the version made in Germany which isn't supposed to leak but it is. I have a claim with GM that's going nowhere as the clock ticks out on the 150,000 mile extended warranty I have 148k on the unit now. Is the thing even fixable at this point. There are no fewer than *four other coolant system leaks*, the *oil cooler*, *valve cover gasket*, *turbo coolant hose*, and *upper heater hose*. Never driven such an obsolescent car! Does anyone have suggestions?


Welcome Aboard!:welcome: 


[h=1]Engine oil cooler replacement?[/h]
[h=1]2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues- just in case

2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L PCV System Explained - just in case[/h]
[h=1]How To: Replace CPASV (Camshaft Position Actuator Solenoid Valve) Seals - might as well - easy and cheap[/h]
[h=1]How-To: Cruze Oil Change - 1.4T[/h][h=1][/h][h=1]How-To: Replace 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L Coolant/Water Outlet[/h]
I think these cover most and a bit more of what you need. Take it one issue at a time and you should have few problems.


:moved: to Gen I service issues.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

I have had mine done twice under warranty. The last one was at 114k and there was no question on replacing it.


----------



## coopersmokeypiper (Oct 17, 2017)

It would be nice if the pump was redesigned with a rubber press gasket as part of the pump assembly. Mated to a clean surface (to bad the block was not niched to accommodate this from the get go) and properly torqued problem solved. The bottom line is that plastic parts, an overflow tank that vents, an undersized radiator and a crappy seal on the water pump makes this coolant system and unfortunately the car a disappointment.


----------

